# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  One long lucid! Yea-yeah!

## Xibran123

WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes! yesterday I had a really long lucid dream! I think I managed to do it with the WILD technique because i dont remeber seeing something that caused me to say "Hey, this aint right. I must be dreaming." I think I was lucid from the beginning. But then again, I did do a reality check. The nose one. But it wasnt because something seemed odd. Maybe it was a DILD. Oh well. I'm just happy I had one.  ::banana::  I'm amazed at how long I managed to keep the lucid alive. haha. Sorry for the long post but I just felt like I had to share it with people. WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

----------


## Xibran123

I'd tell you guys about the dream, but, it's not intended for kiddies....hehe...  :wink2:

----------


## eppy

ha.

----------


## Elite

There are a lot of dreams that people post here that aren't for kids. Kids know about that stuff ya' know

----------


## Xibran123

Hahaha. But I mean while I'm discussing it. I think you have to have some sort of maturity not to go to the corner of the room and start giggling.

----------


## Elite

Message me the dream it sounds cool. =]

----------


## Xibran123

There, I sent it to you elite

----------


## Xibran123

Sorry for taking too long to write. Im not a fast typer. haha  ::|:  ::|:  ::|:

----------


## Reborn

I'd like to read it too. Mind sending me it too?

----------


## spartadawg

Hey don't leave me out >.>

----------


## skunk

basically, just post it on here because everyone wants to know.  

if you won't, pm it to me please. haha

----------


## deathxel

yeah same please  :smiley:

----------


## Grod

It's fine to post here. 

Many people post their violent or sexual dreams.

----------


## dimensiongod

spell me interested  ::D:

----------


## Binsk

Lol you have got me curious now too.  :wink2:  
I would like a PM too if you will.

Grats on your dream by the way! How long do you say it felt? I think my longest lasted (what seemed like) 5 minutes. <_<

----------


## Xibran123

Haha. Damn, I didnt know so much people wnted to hear about it. Well I'll post it here later. I'm a real lazy ass :tongue2: . haha

----------


## Reborn

You want me to just post it in this thread? I can just copy and paste it from the PM you sent me.

----------


## Xibran123

Yes please. Thanks dude

----------


## Xibran123

Thanks

----------


## Jimmehboi

I feel disturbed in the way that people are so intruiged...
You're all wierdos... You freaks  ::roll::  gawddd..
Seriously though, what was this dream  :smiley:  *zipper

----------


## Xibran123

Well it aint that cool but whatever, here it goes;

So, I think it was a false awakening because I awoke in my cousin's bed. And since I'm so used to doing reality checks when i wake up, I did the nose one and wouldn't you know. I was dreaming. I rubbed my hands together and I could've swore that I wasn't dreaming. Thats how real it was. I didn't change the setting or nothing so I just started to walk around and explore the dream world. I grab a shirt and put it on. It's a grey shirt that says Mexico on it. I walk out of my cousins room to the living room and I see my mom yelling at me because I was awake. She was yelling at me for no reason and I felt like taking out some anger. I thought, "What if I hit my mom? Yeah..." But I was so convinced that I wasn't in a dream due to the awesome vividness my brain produced so I did the nose reality check a couple times to prove I was dreaming and that I could hit my mom. So after the 3rd time of reality checking, I ran up to her and let out some rapid punches to her face. Haha! I then threw a water bottle at her and then made her forget everything. This is the beginning of the dream. Theres still part 2 with the "intercourse". I'll be right back.

----------


## Xibran123

So after unleashing some anger on my mom, I walk into my older cousin's room. I see her and this beautiful blonde playing PS3. The blonde and I exchange looks and my first intention was to make love to her because when's the next time my mind's going to conjure up such a beauty? I walk up to her and introduce myself. Before she could say anything, I grabbed her head, tilted it back and made our tounges play tonsil hockey. Wow, the feeling felt as real as ever. I could feel her trying to pull away but after a while she gives up and gives herself to me. haha. I pull away and she looks at me with such an erotic intention, she gets on her knees and pulls down my pants. She then proceeds to give me a blowjob and I'm just sitting back enjoying the moment. I teleport us to an empty room and she tells me she wanted it in her. So I bended her and gave it to her. I wake up after the first few strokes and try to go back to sleep, but I cant. The End. Hope that got a chuckle outta you.

----------


## Reborn

Haha sorry man, I had to go to baseball practice.  :tongue2:

----------


## ShoNuff

I thought you were gonna say you sexed up your mother.. that would be disturbing

----------


## Mini Man56

> I thought you were gonna say you sexed up your mother.. that would be disturbing




Yeah.... VERY disturbing...  :Eek:

----------


## Binsk

Lol poor mom.  :wink2:  I know what you mean with the vividness of the dream though. My first was so vivid I did the same thing. I had some fun, messed with things and was like, "Boy, I better be dreaming or I will be in some serious trouble" 
Your dream sounds like quite the dream though, not only sounds quite interesting, but you acompleshed some feats. (For example, some people have problems with punching, some have probs with teleporting, some have probs with sex cause they wake up, etc.)

----------

